# Toyota 9000 Sequin Attachment



## team aplus (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Toyota 9000 with a Sequin Attachment and have never used it! My goal is to get this up and running for 2010. I'm looking for anyone using the Forte Digitizing Software with this attachment that may be able to give me some tips to get this up and running -


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't know anything about that particular machine or software, sorry! I have a sequin attachment on my SWF and Embroidery Office Maxx which can do sequin fills. If you are looking for sequin rolls, one of the only suppliers we've been able to find is S.M. Cristall in NY. They don't stock a lot of different colors but they can get a lot if you don't mind waiting a few months so they can combine orders together.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Ted, do you have photos of any of your sequin jobs you'd be willing to post? I'd love to get some ideas. I'm trying to decide whether my next move will be toward rhinestones or sequins....


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's a couple we did for Christmas... Lots of compliments, very few sales on them, go figure... The gold and purple threads are supertwist metallic, the red and teal are sequins, got the design from someone on sewforum.com.



















This started as a vector for the christmas tree that I recreated in sequin lines. The white snowflakes are white metallic supertwist thread.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow. Fabulous designs.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Love those designs! I did a quick search. I looks like Barudan has a sequin & combo machine, but I don't seem to find an attachment for my machine. I'm not ready to buy, so I'll just keep looking.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Found another one we did for Halloween...


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Are the cording & sequins put on with the same attachment - or are there 2 separate attachments? Did the machine come with these capabilities, or are these after-market products? One more question: the digitizing (or whatever it's called) to program these designs - is there another huge learning curve (like with digitizing embroidery)? 

Sorry for all the questions. This is all very brand new to me.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Cording, boring and sequins are 3 different attachments. I did not order the boring or cording attachments that are available for my SWF. We were told that for our particular machine, it had to be built special and shipped from Korea for the sequin attachment. Wasn't bad, took about 3 months to get it.

I have Embroidery Office Design MAXX which has the capability of digitizing lines or fill patterns with sequins. You can adjust the density, directions, patterns, etc. You can also adjust the placement of each sequin once it generates the fill patterns if you want to change things. If you can digitize a shape, you can change it to a sequin fill with one click, same with sequin lines.

EO is pretty cool when the program works, it's just not as stable as I think it should be. They tell me a lot of the problems I have with the program will be fixed by using a non-integrated video card, I have one showing up later today to try.


Here's what "The Beast" looks like... makes the PR600 sitting next to it look tiny...


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

All I can say is WOW I'm jealous! And thank you for answering my questions. Boring attachment? What's that do? Did your SWF dealer set you up, or are these from a different aftermarket company?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Boring device will bore a hole in the garment - like for the center of a flower... didn't see a need for it. All of the devices were available from SWF when I ordered the machine, they said you could order the boring or cording devices later.


----------

